# New lamprologus stappersi babies



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

Last October our colony had their first babies with both females producing fry at the same time.
While checking on the tank today, I noticed that all the fry were on one side of the tank with one of the females.
On closer examination, the other female was spotted herding a new batch of fry around one of the shells.

I am not sure if we are going to be selling any of the first batch off until after we get several breeding trios as well as unrelated stock to cross out with them.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

Dino, you are the man!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

cool, congrats


----------

